
Death by Consultant - pseudolus
https://theweek.com/articles/842048/death-by-consultant
======
luckylion
I've always found most consultants to be sales people that you pay to sell you
more stuff.

> A government must have in-house expertise if it is to undertake difficult,
> complicated projects.

This goes for companies as well.

